# Residence Permit after two years



## Smaaklik (May 11, 2021)

I hope someone is able to answer my question on here? 

Like many of you have probably experienced, I’ve already tried calling/emailing home affairs and VFS to see if they can help but no answer from them.

I have a SA permanent residence permit based on spousal relationship. This was issued December 2019. I’ve read online that after two years of issue, I need to do another affidavit confirming that our relationship is still ongoing?

Has anyone done this? I can’t find any form template for the affidavit on any of the official SA home affairs websites. However I did find a form on a random website and I’ve attached this to my post. It’s the last two pages of the document.

I really don’t want to lose my residence permit so that’s why I’m trying to find out in good time before the two years comes around! 

Hope someone can inform me?


----------



## jollem (Nov 9, 2016)

Personally I havent done that process you want to do. But the Affidavid in Part B of your attachment looks right. It also is fairly recent (2014) so I really think it is the correct one. However with such DHA processes, it often is a blackhole where after you submit you dont hear anything from them (they dont acknowledge). I would advise you keep some sort of evidence that you submitted the affidavid. We saw that in the old quota permit system when we were required to submit confirmation of employment yearly. They never acknowledged the confirmations only to ask for proof of the annual compliance when we wanted PRs.


----------



## Smaaklik (May 11, 2021)

jollem said:


> Personally I havent done that process you want to do. But the Affidavid in Part B of your attachment looks right. It also is fairly recent (2014) so I really think it is the correct one. However with such DHA processes, it often is a blackhole where after you submit you dont hear anything from them (they dont acknowledge). I would advise you keep some sort of evidence that you submitted the affidavid. We saw that in the old quota permit system when we were required to submit confirmation of employment yearly. They never acknowledged the confirmations only to ask for proof of the annual compliance when we wanted PRs.


Hi Jollem,

Thanks very much for you reply. I think that’s good advice.

I’m just not sure where exactly I should send the affidavit to?! I wouldn’t guess that it’s through VFS global again, but rather directly to Pretoria somehow? Where would be the most direct place for home affairs correspondence?


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

Smaaklik said:


> Hi Jollem,
> 
> Thanks very much for you reply. I think that’s good advice.
> 
> I’m just not sure where exactly I should send the affidavit to?! I wouldn’t guess that it’s through VFS global again, but rather directly to Pretoria somehow? Where would be the most direct place for home affairs correspondence?


I vaguely remember that there is a email address to take your affidavit at DHA. But they wouldn't give you any proof of your meeting the requirements after that.

However, if you want to apply for citizenship at later stage, or your current spouse raises the issue to DHA and advises them your violation to nullify your PR permit, DHA would check their archive and ask you to provide evidence as your meeting the requirement. I think someone here in this thread showed the email address before.


----------



## Smaaklik (May 11, 2021)

a4xiaoxiami said:


> I vaguely remember that there is a email address to take your affidavit at DHA. But they wouldn't give you any proof of your meeting the requirements after that.
> 
> However, if you want to apply for citizenship at later stage, or your current spouse raises the issue to DHA and advises them your violation to nullify your PR permit, DHA would check their archive and ask you to provide evidence as your meeting the requirement. I think someone here in this thread showed the email address before.


Oh thank you for that. I hope someone can let me know of the email address. Ive emailed DHA London to ask them about all this and hope they reply for confirmation but I don’t hold my breath. I think as long as I can prove I’ve done the affidavit and that it’s been sent, then hopefully that can be taken in good faith by them in the future. Isn’t it so unfair on everyone that rules and procedures are made so damn unclear.


----------



## B.C.T. (Mar 5, 2020)

[email protected]


----------



## Smaaklik (May 11, 2021)

B.C.T. said:


> [email protected]


Thank you! I’ll give that a go.


----------

